# Yay!!! I got Chocolate Wyandottes!!!



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I am soooo exited. I got a chocolate wyandotte bantam pair! They are a little old though. 2 and a half years old. The hen only lays a egg every other day. Bit who can pass up a 30 dollar deal on the rare chocolate wyandottes!?!? I plan to breed these and keep about 10 babies. So I can have some fresh blood. I will probably then sell the old pair.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Would love to see a picture!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new additions.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Pics please! Congrats!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Neat! I wanna see the pics!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pictures, pictures, pictures we want to see pictures.........


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Right now all I have is a video.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe I can take pics from the video


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Here y'all go.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh, to get Chocolate Wyandote eggs!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> They're gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Pretty!*

Wow, my girls are so ugly. Those should be in Chicken Vogue.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Missouri314 said:


> Wow, my girls are so ugly. Those should be in Chicken Vogue.


Lol!!  (but I have to agree! My SLW are pretty ugly too!)


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow... your rooster looks sooo masculine, like a little feathered bull! Love the chocolate, it's gorgeous. I was so delighted when I got a dun chick out of my Seramas. I know it's not chocolate but it's as close as I could get for now. Shame she's tiny and I doubt she'll ever lay eggs.  I can completely understand not being able to pass up a chocolate pair of anything. Doesn't seem too common a color. 

Let us know when you have chickies. They should be super cute!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Wow... your rooster looks sooo masculine, like a little feathered bull! Love the chocolate, it's gorgeous. I was so delighted when I got a dun chick out of my Seramas. I know it's not chocolate but it's as close as I could get for now. Shame she's tiny and I doubt she'll ever lay eggs.  I can completely understand not being able to pass up a chocolate pair of anything. Doesn't seem too common a color.
> 
> Let us know when you have chickies. They should be super cute!


Thanks. I named him Hershey


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I love your little coco puffs the soooo cute thanks for sharing now I want some


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> I love your little coco puffs the soooo cute thanks for sharing now I want some


Thanks. Yeah they are really cool. I love them!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Been a week now and no eggs out of cocoa. My chocolate hen......


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Been a week now. No eggs out of my chocolate wyandotte hen.........


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

How old are they? Also one they move it takes awhile to lay again.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

jennifer said:


> How old are they? Also one they move it takes awhile to lay again.


2 and a half years old.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

2 and a half years old


----------

